# Good campsites in the Lake District?



## DrRingDing (May 1, 2013)

Any ideas?

I'd like something that doesn't have caravans or loads of kids.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 2, 2013)

I've stayed here a few times (although not in the last few years) and quite like it - http://www.thequietsite.co.uk/

They have caravans and children though, so doesn't really meet your brief whatsoever  It does have it's own pub though


----------



## belboid (May 2, 2013)

http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/holidays/camping/camping-in-the-lake-district/great-langdale/ is probably the king. Gorgeous spot, decent prices and amenities. Not too kiddy. Near the lovely Old Dungeon Ghyll as well (other pubs are available. If pointless)

http://www.thirlspotfarmcamping.co.uk/ is nice, near Keswick so handy for lots of things.


(the Lake District is quite a big place. What do you want, lakes or hills? Near reasonable amenities or middle of nowhere? )


----------



## DrRingDing (May 2, 2013)

belboid said:


> http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/holidays/camping/camping-in-the-lake-district/great-langdale/ is probably the king. Gorgeous spot, decent prices and amenities. Not too kiddy. Near the lovely Old Dungeon Ghyll as well (other pubs are available. If pointless)


 
I've had my eye on that site.

I'm taking the OH hill walking (and a little bit of scrambling) for the first time, so mountains are the thing.

My ideal campsite would be kid free, caravan free, allow fires, have somewhere that serves breakfast, cheap, fairly isolated and a stream/lake/tarn to swim in.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 2, 2013)

I think it's a toss up between the Great Langdale campsite and this --> http://www.coolcamping.co.uk/campsites/uk/england/lake-district/cumbria/222-syke-farm-camping-ground one.


----------



## belboid (May 2, 2013)

mm, nice spot.  Looks a tasty site too


----------



## pogofish (May 2, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> I think it's a toss up between the Great Langdale campsite and this --> http://www.coolcamping.co.uk/campsites/uk/england/lake-district/cumbria/222-syke-farm-camping-ground one.


 
I've camped here a couple of times and its fine if you want somewhere pretty basic and inexpensive for the area - Lake district sites can have utterly staggering rates IME! 

Its not the flattest/softest ground of sites but the outlook is lovely and there are a couple of pubs, a cafe and plenty nice walks for all abilities right on your door. You pay for your pitch at a house in the farm square a couple of minutes walk away. I've not needed to book, even on a Bank Holiday.

Pack light because cars stay in the carpark and you carry everything to your pitch over a wee bridge, which is also where the bins are. The campsite carpark is accessed by going through the council/NT car park you come to first. One time a lady tried to charge me for parking till I said I was going to camp. They do seem to have a caravan field as well but that is apart from the campsite and accessed by a different gate altogether.

There is a small bothy with cooking/tables/washup facilities as well as a washup-only point, so that's all fine. One time the bothy was open to all but the next time I was there it seemed to have been taken over entirely by a group.

There were kids but the place seems to appeal more to walkers or smaller/family groups so it settles down quite smartly at dusk and there was no problem getting a space away from any significant numbers of kids.

If you want a shower, take plenty coins. IIRC, its 50ps only and you don't get a great deal of time for each coin.


----------



## Fez909 (May 2, 2013)

If you're planning on going this weekend, you'll be lucky to get anywhere now. They book up weeks/months in advance of a bank holiday.


----------



## friedaweed (May 8, 2013)

http://www.sykeside.co.uk/location.htm

Brotherswater Inn is a fab place. Nice boozer and chilled site with loads to do nearby.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 8, 2013)

Booked at the Great Langdale one. As it's got a drying room, two pubs and some ace scrambling nearby.

It looks like it's gunna be a wet one : /


----------



## DrRingDing (May 8, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> http://www.sykeside.co.uk/location.htm
> 
> Brotherswater Inn is a fab place. Nice boozer and chilled site with loads to do nearby.


 
I was severely tempted by this is purely for the ice cream.


----------



## friedaweed (May 8, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> I was severely tempted by this is purely for the ice cream.


You'll be very happy with Great Langdale 
The website on the skyeside/Brotherswater one makes it sound a bit up it's own arse and really doesn't do it justice. The no groups bit is bollix, we hire a field to ourselves there each year and there's about 30 of us.

Have fun


----------



## joustmaster (May 8, 2013)

There is a campsite in Buttermere. Its not got much in the way of facilities (a toilet and a pay shower) so doesn't attract the proper family holiday lot.. But its a small quiet one set between two small lakes. If you walk 5 min to the lake away from the pub (crummock water, I think), you can build a fire on the pebble beach under some trees, and you are not likely to disturb any one.

I some times go up there with some mates, and get properly twatted on strong drugs round a fire, and go midnight swimming.
Its not so much fun when its raining though.

Its the sort of place with no shops or mobile phone reception. So load up in Keswick first.


----------



## moonsi til (May 12, 2013)

Last June in the pouring rain we camped at the Wasdale NT campsite. I have never been so wet in all my life! Just up the road I found www.wasdale.com which if I was in that corner again is where I would stay.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 12, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> There is a campsite in Buttermere. Its not got much in the way of facilities (a toilet and a pay shower) so doesn't attract the proper family holiday lot.. But its a small quiet one set between two small lakes. If you walk 5 min to the lake away from the pub (crummock water, I think), you can build a fire on the pebble beach under some trees, and you are not likely to disturb any one.
> 
> I some times go up there with some mates, and get properly twatted on strong drugs round a fire, and go midnight swimming.
> Its not so much fun when its raining though.
> ...


 
It's always good to get recommendations like these. Campsites that you can let your hair down can be quite hard to find.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 12, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> There is a campsite in Buttermere. Its not got much in the way of facilities (a toilet and a pay shower) so doesn't attract the proper family holiday lot.. But its a small quiet one set between two small lakes. If you walk 5 min to the lake away from the pub (crummock water, I think), you can build a fire on the pebble beach under some trees, and you are not likely to disturb any one.
> 
> I some times go up there with some mates, and get properly twatted on strong drugs round a fire, and go midnight swimming.
> Its not so much fun when its raining though.
> ...


 
This one?

http://www.lakedistrictcamping.co.uk/campsite_syke_farm.php


----------



## Firky (May 12, 2013)

Ullswater was quiet last week. It is usually a _bit_ quieter around the east side of the lakes. A lot of the camp sites only had a few pitches up.. but give it a week or two longer nad it'll return to the usaul hell.

http://www.ullswater.co.uk/camping.html


----------



## chilango (May 12, 2013)

I was up at the Great Langdale NT one a few weeks back...

Good site, fresh croissants and a few minutes from the ODG.

Big discount if you walk/use the bus to get there.


----------



## joustmaster (May 12, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> This one?
> 
> http://www.lakedistrictcamping.co.uk/campsite_syke_farm.php


Yes. That's the one. Its been 3 years since I've been. But it's not really changed over the last 12 years.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 12, 2013)

chilango said:


> I was up at the Great Langdale NT one a few weeks back...
> 
> Good site, fresh croissants and a few minutes from the ODG.
> 
> Big discount if you walk/use the bus to get there.


 
ODG?


----------



## chilango (May 12, 2013)

Old Dungeon Ghyll.

Cracking pub.


----------



## peterkro (May 13, 2013)

Firky said:


> Ullswater was quiet last week. It is usually a _bit_ quieter around the east side of the lakes. A lot of the camp sites only had a few pitches up.. but give it a week or two longer nad it'll return to the usaul hell.
> 
> http://www.ullswater.co.uk/camping.html


I was in Glenridding on Weds and Saturday, stayed at the hotel on my way to and back from Balnakeil where I camped out on the beach (for one night it rained the other days and I wimped out).Not bad for a soft southerner though.


----------



## Supine (May 16, 2013)

Park at the old dungeon ghyll, walk up the pikes and camp by the tarn 3/4 of the way up.

Take wine and food and smokes. An amazing and free location


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 18, 2013)

Supine said:


> Park at the old dungeon ghyll, walk up the pikes and camp by the tarn 3/4 of the way up.
> 
> Take wine and food and smokes. An amazing and free location



Shhh 

That said you can do Jakes Rake the next day to clear the head.


----------



## Shirl (May 20, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> http://www.sykeside.co.uk/location.htm
> 
> Brotherswater Inn is a fab place. Nice boozer and chilled site with loads to do nearby.


That looks alright. I'm planning a few nights in the dales with the dog this summer. The lakes is an easy drive from here too, I might put that on my list.


----------



## friedaweed (May 20, 2013)

Shirl said:


> That looks alright. I'm planning a few nights in the dales with the dog this summer. The lakes is an easy drive from here too, I might put that on my list.


I stayed here last summer int'Dales
http://www.dalesbikecentre.co.uk/

It had 24 hour access to cake


----------



## Shirl (May 20, 2013)

I'm not bikey frieda. It'll be me and the dog in the camper van. That place looks a bit sporty to me 

eta. Ade Edmondson in the Dales on tele now.


----------

